# What internals are used?



## Touring0350z (Jan 20, 2005)

Is anything forged inside the Z motor? Or is it cast junk?

I hear compression ratio anywhere from 9.5:1 - 10.3:1 which is it?


----------



## Touring0350z (Jan 20, 2005)

crickets crickets


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Everywhere I've searched online suggests forged internals are an aftermarket thing.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The Z32 motor is forged, to my knowledge. The Z31 motor is cast, but can still handle 500 Hp........ The Z33 motor is about as weak as the Z31 motor, it can't handle near as much as the VG30DETT can.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

D'oh! I figured he meant the vq35de alone.


----------



## Touring0350z (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm more concerned on boost issues as compression not being boost friendly. This isn't a race car nor will it ever be. But an extra 100+ hp would be nice for mergin in traffic if the motor is stout enough to handle it with that compression.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Touring0350z said:


> I'm more concerned on boost issues as compression not being boost friendly. This isn't a race car nor will it ever be. But an extra 100+ hp would be nice for mergin in traffic if the motor is stout enough to handle it with that compression.


Ive seen videos with the VQ35 puking itself at little over 450 hp, but that was the early production motors so I dunno. Prolly also teething problems with the equipment. 100 Hp should be doable on the stock internals. Figure pretty much every motor can double its stock Hp fairly safely. Some motors are the exception to that rule, but not many.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd check out this site...has good info about the Greddy TT and APS TT kits. Nice comparison.

http://www.lightspeedperformance.cc/greddyvsaps.htm

You might also want to become an active member of www.my350z.com ...:thumbup:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Touring0350z said:


> I'm more concerned on boost issues as compression not being boost friendly. This isn't a race car nor will it ever be. But an extra 100+ hp would be nice for mergin in traffic if the motor is stout enough to handle it with that compression.


hmmm... I'm watching you.

As for your question the stock VG30dett can handle 600+rwhp. A stock engine/turbo can boost 13psi safely so long as the engine is in good condition.


----------



## Touring0350z (Jan 20, 2005)

Spongerider said:


> hmmm... I'm watching you.
> 
> As for your question the stock VG30dett can handle 600+rwhp. A stock engine/turbo can boost 13psi safely so long as the engine in in good condition.



I'm watching you too.....

I am not going to put anywhere near 600hp to a stock internal motor on the Z. I want it between 360-400 safely and be done with that car. It's not going to be for track only. Just if she wants to race at the track she can have some fun practicing getting faster.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Touring0350z said:


> I'm watching you too.....
> 
> I am not going to put anywhere near 600hp to a stock internal motor on the Z. I want it between 360-400 safely and be done with that car. It's not going to be for track only. Just if she wants to race at the track she can have some fun practicing getting faster.


Your next few post will decide if I ban you or not. And don't reply to the others I will delete their post but I can see why they think of you in such a poor light.

Now back to your question, If you have a intake, cat back exhaust, & JWT ECU you will have the 360-400 that you want with reliablity. 

PS Are we talking about the VG or VQ? If it's VQ please disregard the info for some reason I thought we were talking about VG30dett.


----------



## Touring0350z (Jan 20, 2005)

The car is an '03 Touring edition w/auto so I have no clue what motor it is.

Jen's car is an '04 w/6spd

Ps - I will watch what I say on the next couple post so I don't get banned but after that I can't promise anything


----------



## Andrew91GT (Jan 20, 2005)

Quote by ShaneH on turbomustangs.com:

G35 is 8 inches longer than the 350Z, but for all intents and purposes, the drivetrains are functionally identical. The 350Z/G35 will be the 5.0 mustang of the new generation. Between the two, they sold over 140,000 in the 2nd year. Compare that to the STI which sold 12,000 and the EVO8 which sold 9,000. Plus the aftermarket is really stepping up. Like most newer cars, the motor needs rods and pistons, but there are guys making 1200hp only having changed those two things. I'm seriously considering buying one this year and using one of APS twin turbo kits on it.

Cool video from that post - is it someone from this site?

http://www.theexperience.com/videos/pms-110104-tmotorplex-hairy-512.wmv


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Touring0350z said:


> The car is an '03 Touring edition w/auto so I have no clue what motor it is.
> 
> Jen's car is an '04 w/6spd
> 
> Ps - I will watch what I say on the next couple post so I don't get banned but after that I can't promise anything


Here is the info you requested,

-The 350Z Engine is a VQ35DE
-Cylinders / Configuration is V6 w/ Continuous Variable Valve Timing Control 
System (CVTCS) & Molybdenum coated pistons 
-Block / Head Composition Aluminum/aluminum 

-Hp 287 @ 6,200 RPM 
-TQ 274 @ 4,800 RPM 

Autos have less Hp and Tq.

It is really hard to make hp. on these motor because they come very well tuned from Nissan. If you really want the hp then you'll have to buy a turbo or SC kit 6K-8K. and that will put you will in the range you want.

Not to knock the 350Z but if your a person that likes to mod their car for HP then the 350z is not for you because it cost bucks. It's a great car as is but if they ever do a TT setup this Z will be better then the Z32. (Just my opinion  )


----------



## Touring0350z (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm not worried about cost as I can get everything at cost and do the labor myself. If there are pcm tuners i can tune myself and pay discounted dyno time. So cost will be considerably less then what most people will pay.


----------



## Touring0350z (Jan 20, 2005)

Andrew91GT said:


> Quote by ShaneH on turbomustangs.com:
> 
> G35 is 8 inches longer than the 350Z, but for all intents and purposes, the drivetrains are functionally identical. The 350Z/G35 will be the 5.0 mustang of the new generation. Between the two, they sold over 140,000 in the 2nd year. Compare that to the STI which sold 12,000 and the EVO8 which sold 9,000. Plus the aftermarket is really stepping up. Like most newer cars, the motor needs rods and pistons, but there are guys making 1200hp only having changed those two things. I'm seriously considering buying one this year and using one of APS twin turbo kits on it.
> 
> ...


Shane Hill knows his shit for sure. That Z is crazy fast for a Z car. But you and I both know Michelle isn't ready for anything like that. I just want it something she will have fun with and have something to practice with.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The bottom end is all forged. The rods are typically weak, but every failure I have seen related to boost has had ring damage (not from detonation).

In the local club we have a member who has a 10 second Z running alot of Nitrous. He is on his 3rd motor now I believe. Everything internally is now aftermarket except for the new crank. 

Though I wouldn't do much with the 5AT. There is a S/C'd Z with the 5AT here and the transmission just won't shift.


----------



## Touring0350z (Jan 20, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> The bottom end is all forged. The rods are typically weak, but every failure I have seen related to boost has had ring damage (not from detonation).
> 
> In the local club we have a member who has a 10 second Z running alot of Nitrous. He is on his 3rd motor now I believe. Everything internally is now aftermarket except for the new crank.
> 
> Though I wouldn't do much with the 5AT. There is a S/C'd Z with the 5AT here and the transmission just won't shift.



Whill the auto tranny handle 360-400rwhp?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Touring0350z said:


> Whill the auto tranny handle 360-400rwhp?


From experience no. It won't necessarily blow up. It will cause bigger problems when it fails to shift. The Z I mentioned earlier went to 8k rpms because the tranny would not shift.


----------



## IreiMember (Feb 3, 2005)

yeah but i think what he is trying to say is the 350 powerplant is not really good at force induction. it was made an N/A for a reason. i read above that ppl actually think its ok to run force induction with horse power gains of 100+hp with stock internals? haha yeah u can for a bit till things start breaking and they will. lots of aluminium in there.


if you can do work for yourself try a motor swap thats what im doing right now. waiting for a few more things. im swapping an rb26 in my friends 350z right now. waiting on some electronics from japan = / ill be sure to post pics once i start tearing into his new car lol 



gl 


Irei


----------



## IreiMember (Feb 3, 2005)

oh and for all you nay sayers.... will an automatic tranny work for 400 horses? im not sure what power the new 350z can handle but the fairlady with its upgraded auto tranny OWNS it will tear a new ass in ANY MANUAL ask specialty Z. 


for road racing and a general feel for the car. manual is a whole lot funner. but when it comes to power ill take automatic anyday. 




Irei


----------

